# Hard Maple Root Wad



## Graybeard (Oct 23, 2015)

A friend gave me this hard maple from the root wad of the tree. Lots of work ahead, and behind me. I'm sure it'll be worth it.



 

And he threw in the cherry burl on the lower right.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice! I see lots of good stuff there...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mmmmmm.....yummy.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm finally coming to the realization if I have an end product in mind it helps process the wood with minimal waste. This time I had in mind pen blanks, call blanks, handles, bangles and bowls and processed accordingly.

I know there are others that "let the wood" talk to them. Afraid I'm wood deaf.

What about you?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2015)

I like to get a bunch of stuff out of whatever I can. I stick to pistol grips, bowls, pens, small snowmen figures, knife handles and whatever is left over I have been putting in a box to have casted.


----------



## justallan (Nov 1, 2015)

I try to start planning the outcome when I'm sawing a log or burl and make changes as I go along, letting the quality of the log or burl dictate what I can get out of it.
When I start processing it down to box sized pieces, blanks and caps I try to lose any junk that I can, but I try to keep in mind that when I post something for sale everyone has different ideas and views as to what it can become and leaving pieces bigger gives folks more options.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 1, 2015)

The hard work is done, what with dicing up the piece amongst dirt found in root balls. Now the fun part really begins! Tons of potential here. Nice to have friends that give you wood. Chuck


----------

